# Craftsman Pro Series 10" Contractors Table Saw w/30" Fence (TJZ10/3 )



## CLS89 (Jul 17, 2018)

I'm a beginner. I'm in the market for a new entry level table saw. I'm looking to spend about $500-600. I just noticed that Sears released a new contractors table saw. It appears similar to the old 21833 model. Please see link for details. How does this table saw compare to some of the other entry level table saws? Ridgid R4512/Delta 36-725. I've been looking at the used market in my area. Its mostly older rusty belt driven craftsman table saws that don't have a riving knife. 


https://www.sears.com/craftsman-cm-...SellerId=Sears&prdNo=2&blockNo=2&blockType=G2#


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Those " mostly older rusty belt driven craftsman table saws that don't have a riving knife." were pretty good saws. One has served me well for the past 38 years. The fence usually needs upgrading.


Depending upon just how rusty, I would not ignore those saws.


George


----------



## MaintenanceMan (Jun 25, 2010)

That's essentially the same saw they have been selling for a while now with new paint. Same as a Ridgid r4512. The Ridgid is cheaper. You can also get it in green (Mastercraft) from Menards. If you can get a military discount then Home Depot ins the way to go for that saw.


----------



## CLS89 (Jul 17, 2018)

*Used Table Saw*

So the table saw below is a common example of what I can find used in my area. 


Brand: Craftsman
Blade: 10"
HP: 3
Belt Drive
Cast Iron Top


https://annarbor.craigslist.org/tls/d/craftsman-table-saw-10-3-hp/6651592842.html


Is this a good entry level table saw? What's a fair price for something like this?


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

CLS89 said:


> So the table saw below is a common example of what I can find used in my area.
> 
> 
> Brand: Craftsman
> ...


This is an entry level table saw. $150 price is fair. 3hp is overstated by Sears which was normal. Probably closer to 1 hp. 
This saw can get you started on a budget. If you decide later you want something better you can resell the saw and get most of your money back. You will need a new 40 tooth combination carbide blade.


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

I've been using one of those for 35 years. The fence is a poor design and can be replaced by better ones.


----------



## CLS89 (Jul 17, 2018)

What type of plug do these type of saws use? 120V? 220V?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

CLS89 said:


> What type of plug do these type of saws use? 120V? 220V?



As far as I know, original equipment was equipped with a 120 volt motor.


George


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

CLS89 said:


> What type of plug do these type of saws use? 120V? 220V?


From the manual it looks to be standard 3 prong 110 Volt plug, they recommend having an electrician convert it to 240 Volts if you want to go that way.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

If it runs on 120 volts, it's not a 3HP motor, for sure. 1-1/2 is pushing it on 120.


----------



## MaintenanceMan (Jun 25, 2010)

By far, in my opinion, the worst aspect of those saws is the fence. Barely a step above worthless. They can be replaced or improved upon though. Unless you want to spend the time and money upgrading the fence I'd be on the look out for better options. Just my $.02...


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

The fence can be made to work. Just have to know its limitations. I put a Vega on mine a few years ago, but managed to get by with the stock one for many years.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

I just realized after posting about the plug on the TJZ10/3 that it might help if we knew which saw these replies are referring to, the new one or the used one as there are two links.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Oct 12, 2014)

I've got one of the older Sears 10" contractor style saws too. I've put some $ into it to upgrade it e.g. Delta T2 fence, pulleys, PALS (blade alignment system), etc. It's only 1 hp but works very well. Even if you can buy one of these for a good price you are probably going to have to put more $ into it. These saws came with blade guards and anti-kick back pawls. You are correct to want to have a splitter or riving knife. Gotta be careful. I would keep checking and buy the best saw you can afford. Also, with a used saw there may be some problems that are not immediately apparent and some of the fixit parts will be available and some will not be available. 
It's a crap shoot buying used unless one knows what they are looking at. Check out some of the wood working magazines for tool reviews. The reviews will be for new tools.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Maylar said:


> The fence can be made to work. Just have to know its limitations. I put a Vega on mine a few years ago, but managed to get by with the stock one for many years.



Agree. It is nice to bitch about the fence, but they do work if you just take a little time adjusting. I also upgraded after a number of years.


GMC


----------



## CLS89 (Jul 17, 2018)

Update. I purchased a used Craftsman 113.299315 TS for $160 on craigslist. The Saw is in great condition. Belt Driven motor, cast iron top, the stand is solid. 

I want to look at how I can improve the mobile base though. The self level pegs are pretty crappy and the casters could be better. 

Question I downloaded the manual for this TS and it appears to use ether a 9-29997 or 9-22287 Dado Insert. I cant find ether of these inserts online. Can anyone help with this? Thanks


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

Those roiling legs are pretty much the only ones I would replace. I say that because I did. Many of the others work well enough. If I planned to move the saw occasionally I would put the 2 best casters on one side and just lift from the other side to roll it on 2 casters until they break.

The shop fox bases are among the best, but you will pay handsomely for them. A very good one can be manufactured with 4, 3" casters, a 2 X 4, some wood glue and 8 or 16 bolts for about $30. 2 of mine are home made. A few are factory. They all work good.


Anyway, good luck with your saw. It looks like you got a good one at a fair price.


If you look at this image you can get a general idea of how I manufactured the one for my drill press and miter saw stand.


----------

